# Amazon PRIME



## Mandy Moo (Nov 20, 2015)

So can someone tell me definitively whether or not I can watch all of my Amazon PRIME shows on the Roamio Plus or Pro? I have read so many posts saying yes and no that I cannot determine which is correct. The Tivo website says Prime is available on the Roamio units but I want to get real responses before I make my purchase, thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mandy Moo said:


> So can someone tell me definitively whether or not I can watch all of my Amazon PRIME shows on the Roamio Plus or Pro? I have read so many posts saying yes and no that I cannot determine which is correct. The Tivo website says Prime is available on the Roamio units but I want to get real responses before I make my purchase, thanks!


Prime is available. I use my Roamio for Amazon since it does 1080/p24 and my Roku doesn't. You can do just prime or just instant video or both. It's hard to explain. Amazon is mostly DD+ also.


----------



## Mandy Moo (Nov 20, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Prime is available. I use my Roamio for Amazon since it does 1080/p24 and my Roku doesn't. You can do just prime or just instant video or both. It's hard to explain. Amazon is mostly DD+ also.


Great, this is the answer I was hoping for. We have Apple TV but cannot stream Amazon Prime from there so I was hoping to be able to watch my Prime shows from the Tivo without having to Airplay them to the Apple TV.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Mandy Moo said:


> whether or not I can watch all of my Amazon PRIME shows on the Roamio Plus or Pro?


My only reservation is your word "all." I've had instances where a specific prime show seemed not to be available on the Roamios, but these were probably just glitches and I have the sense I have not seen the problem recently


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Wil said:


> My only reservation is your word "all." I've had instances where a specific prime show seemed not to be available on the Roamios, but these were probably just glitches and I have the sense I have not seen the problem recently


It's true that the 1P and Search function need extra time to access some of the Amazon content. If you just want to get something on Amazon, use the app directly and that will skip all filters and be as if you used a PC. The app has its own search function too.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I have never had any issues with Amazon Prime. I use it waay more often than netflix.


----------



## Fernwood (Sep 11, 2014)

I dropped NetFlix and went with Amazon Prime. Works fine on the Roamio.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Mandy Moo said:


> So can someone tell me definitively whether or not I can watch all of my Amazon PRIME shows on the Roamio Plus or Pro? I have read so many posts saying yes and no that I cannot determine which is correct. The Tivo website says Prime is available on the Roamio units but I want to get real responses before I make my purchase, thanks!


Prime is fine on my Pro.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Prime is excellent on my R's and Mini's. I have Fire TV's too and don't even use those for Amazon Videos, I only use those for KODI iso steams off my server.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The reason that you may be confused with the yes and no to your question is because there were 2 Amazon services. 

Amazon Prime Instant Streaming, which is included with your $99 Amazon Prime Membership, does work on Premiere and Roamio, and the newer Bolt. (yes, this will work)

Amazon Instant Video, Which is now discontinued, was a service where the video is actually downloaded to your TiVo. (No, this will no longer work)


----------



## Mandy Moo (Nov 20, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> The reason that you may be confused with the yes and no to your question is because there were 2 Amazon services.
> 
> Amazon Prime Instant Streaming, which is included with your $99 Amazon Prime Membership, does work on Premiere and Roamio, and the newer Bolt. (yes, this will work)
> 
> Amazon Instant Video, Which is now discontinued, was a service where the video is actually downloaded to your TiVo. (No, this will no longer work)


Thank you! I am sure this is what was causing the confusion!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is this how it works for everybody else? 

I need to first access Amazon Video on my Roamio and the from there access Prime Video.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

waynomo said:


> Is this how it works for everybody else?
> 
> I need to first access Amazon Video on my Roamio and the from there access Prime Video.


No, you may be using the wrong app.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

Prime works like a charm on both of my Roamios. So does Amazon Instant Video, which has newer titles than Prime, but for which you pay -- to buy or rent. I use my Pro and OTA for Amazon all the time. 

Netflix is great too on the Roamios.

My personal take - I recommend getting both, because they have different titles. 

"The Blacklist" is on Netflix for free, with subscription, while on Amazon you pay - even if you have Prime. 

However, on Amazon, 'Orphan Black' is free with subscription...not available on Amazon. 

For any titles that are 4K, I use my Samsung 4K UHD TV or my NVidia Shield STB. Because I have the ability to stream 4K that way, I don't need a Bolt. But I had one for a while, and everything in 4K absolutely SHINES on the Bolt.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Prime works perfectly on the Roamio. Just don't expect the One Pass to work with it. Just use the app directly. 1P needs some time to mature.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> No, you may be using the wrong app.


How does it work for you? I have Amazon Video and Amazon Prime checked under My Video Providers. If I unchecked Amazon Video it still seems to act the same way.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

waynomo said:


> How does it work for you? I have Amazon Video and Amazon Prime checked under My Video Providers. If I unchecked Amazon Video it still seems to act the same way.


I only have Prime checked under Providers. The rental/purchase shows still shows up in the same app. The only difference is no Prime label in the top left of the thumbnail.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> I only have Prime checked under Providers. The rental/purchase shows still shows up in the same app. The only difference is no Prime label in the top left of the thumbnail.


And you access this under "Find TV, Movies, & Videos?"

Do you see "Amazon Video" it something else?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I access Netflix, Amazon, YouTube near the bottom of my Playlist.


----------



## timbuckone (Oct 27, 2012)

is amazon prime better than netflix? been thinking about dropping netflix and going with prime. dont know if my daughter would agree.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Amazon has content that is only exclusive to them, same with Netflix, as well as other content differences.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I believe you can get a 30 day trial to Prime to see which you prefer. Of course with Prime you get a lot more besides video.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

timbuckone said:


> is amazon prime better than netflix? been thinking about dropping netflix and going with prime. dont know if my daughter would agree.


I think their content stinks, but I've pretty much seen their whole HBO catalog which some people have not and might disagree. If you order a lot from Amazon then it might be worth it.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Mandy Moo said:


> Great, this is the answer I was hoping for. We have Apple TV but cannot stream Amazon Prime from there so I was hoping to be able to watch my Prime shows from the Tivo without having to Airplay them to the Apple TV.


You can watch Amazon Prime on a iOS device and Airplay to the AppleTV. Of course that means you need to use a iPhone or iPad or iPod I guess. It works fine, but I know it's not as nice as built into the device. Maybe Amazon will create a app in the future for the AppleTV, though they are really trying to push their Fire TV's.

But ya, if you have a TIVO Roamio, you can do Amazon. You can do that trick for PLEX also if you have a older AppleTV 3 for example. PLEX is great on the AppleTV 4.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mandy Moo said:


> Great, this is the answer I was hoping for. We have Apple TV but cannot stream Amazon Prime from there so I was hoping to be able to watch my Prime shows from the Tivo without having to Airplay them to the Apple TV.


Maybe I can help with the confusion about Amazon and the Roamio. There is only one Amazon Video app. That white rectangle is the app and it takes you to the same place. It's the same place I get to on other devices. That app box doesn't say Prime or Instant, just Amazon Video. From that location you can pick an option, including Prime.

On the TiVo, there are two boxes under Video Providers. They each have a their own logo. It's almost the only place the logo is unique. Under my shows there is an Amazon Video logo. That takes you to the Amazon site. Under Find TV, Movies, & Video there is an Amazon logo on the right. That takes you to the Amazon site.

If you select Search you can enter the program or other item you are looking to find. This is where the Video Provider selection is used as a filter, along with your recording defaults. So if only Prime is checked, only Prime and regular TV results will show up. A good example is the older program Flashpoint. If you Search and select that program there will be a TV logo, Amazon Prime Logo and HD logo displayed. If the selected program is going to cost you money (not a Prime) it does not show up and if it does, it will indicate not available. Even some episodes of some Prime programs will not be available. Orphan Black is an example of partial Prime and partial not free.

The Video Provider filter only applies when using Search or OnePass. I don't use 1P for Amazon but have watched episodes that have been missing from TV but are on Prime. I hope this helps.

I didn't design this interface, so don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

timbuckone said:


> is amazon prime better than netflix? been thinking about dropping netflix and going with prime. dont know if my daughter would agree.


I wouldn't say it is better than Netflix. They just have different content, but they also have some of the same content. I like that I can download Prime content to my iPad to take with me and watch offline when I travel. It is just built in to the App.


----------



## Baysailor (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry, but I am VERY new to TiVo. I have a main TiVo and two minis. I already subscribe to Amazon Prime (to get free, fast shipping.) Now I want to watch movies, but I am on a cable provider named Mediacom. They are not very encouraging, so I am looking for solutions. Regarding this post "Amazon Prime Instant Streaming, which is included with your $99 Amazon Prime Membership, does work on Premiere and Roamio, and the newer Bolt. (yes, this will work)" ... ...Please explain what is meant by Roamio and Bolt. Thanks!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

They are different models of Tivo brand DVRs. Premiere is a Series 4, Roamio is Series 5, Bolt is Series 6.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Baysailor said:


> Sorry, but I am VERY new to TiVo. I have a main TiVo and two minis. I already subscribe to Amazon Prime (to get free, fast shipping.) Now I want to watch movies, but I am on a cable provider named Mediacom. They are not very encouraging, so I am looking for solutions. Regarding this post "Amazon Prime Instant Streaming, which is included with your $99 Amazon Prime Membership, does work on Premiere and Roamio, and the newer Bolt. (yes, this will work)" ... ...Please explain what is meant by Roamio and Bolt. Thanks!!


Welcome to the forum and to Tivo 

As stated above, Bolt is the model name of the newest Tivo and Roamio is the model released before the Bolt. Both will allow you to access Amazon Prime.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Baysailor said:


> Sorry, but I am VERY new to TiVo. I have a main TiVo and two minis. I already subscribe to Amazon Prime (to get free, fast shipping.) Now I want to watch movies, but I am on a cable provider named Mediacom. They are not very encouraging, so I am looking for solutions. Regarding this post "Amazon Prime Instant Streaming, which is included with your $99 Amazon Prime Membership, does work on Premiere and Roamio, and the newer Bolt. (yes, this will work)" ... ...Please explain what is meant by Roamio and Bolt. Thanks!!


Are your tivos provided via mediacom? If so, they are named differently. How many tuners does your main TiVo have?

Can you go to TiVo central, settings & messages, channel & app settings and finally my video providers? If so, check Amazon prime. Amazon prime should now show up in searches of shows where available and under find tv, movies and videos.

I am guessing here because if you have a cable company provided TiVo, things may not be the same.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

I've watched a few shows through Amazon Prime on my Roamio Plus.

Trying to watch Top Five and it's horribly stretched.

If I want the HD version, I'd have to buy it for $12.99.

Is this typical of the movies they have on there?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

wco81 said:


> I've watched a few shows through Amazon Prime on my Roamio Plus.
> 
> Trying to watch Top Five and it's horribly stretched.
> 
> ...


Make sure you are under "Panel" *before* entering the apps such as Amazon, Netflix, YouTube. You can see and set the aspect while in Live TV, by pressing ZOOM several times and the settings cycle.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks I'll give that a try but the Amazon Prime UI looked fine. 

It was when the movie started playing that it looked messed up.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wco81 said:


> Thanks I'll give that a try but the Amazon Prime UI looked fine. It was when the movie started playing that it looked messed up.


Two different things. The video uses the settings from the TiVo zoom settings. Just like live tv or recordings which do not mess up the interface.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Yup that worked.

I also tried AirPlay from my iPhone using the Amazon Video app. Very poor quality and stereo only.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Baysailor said:


> Sorry, but I am VERY new to TiVo. I have a main TiVo and two minis. I already subscribe to Amazon Prime (to get free, fast shipping.) Now I want to watch movies, but I am on a cable provider named Mediacom. They are not very encouraging, so I am looking for solutions. Regarding this post "Amazon Prime Instant Streaming, which is included with your $99 Amazon Prime Membership, does work on Premiere and Roamio, and the newer Bolt. (yes, this will work)" ... ...Please explain what is meant by Roamio and Bolt. Thanks!!


It doesn't look like Mediacom allows the Amazon Video app to appear on their TiVo units, based on the info available here:
https://mediacomcable.com/site/tivo_features_comparisons.html

They only list Netflix and YouTube as sources of Online Entertainment: Video & Movies. Maybe that webpage is outdated but I doubt it given that they list the i Heart Radio music app, which is much newer than the Amazon Video app.

About 20 months ago, Mediacom support specifically said that they did not provide the Amazon Video app on their TiVos:
https://forums.mediacomcable.com/index.php?topic=22007.0

Bummer.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Baysailor said:


> Sorry, but I am VERY new to TiVo. I have a main TiVo and two minis. I already subscribe to Amazon Prime (to get free, fast shipping.) Now I want to watch movies, but I am on a cable provider named Mediacom. They are not very encouraging, so I am looking for solutions. Regarding this post "Amazon Prime Instant Streaming, which is included with your $99 Amazon Prime Membership, does work on Premiere and Roamio, and the newer Bolt. (yes, this will work)" ... ...Please explain what is meant by Roamio and Bolt. Thanks!!


Tivo comes out with new Generation Tivo's every once in a while. It started way back with the Tivo Series 1, and other company's made them like Philip's. That was back in 1999. The Tivo BOLT is the newest Tivo to be released. Right before the Bolt was to Roamio. This is the Tivo I currently have.

Looking at Mediacom, I see they have a 1.9 star out of 5 rating from Google Reviews. But then Internet service Providers in general get poor reviews. Looking at their Internet Speed services, You don't want the cheapest Launch service as it's not fast enough. At minimum you need the Prime which is UP TO 15Mbps Download speed. Keep that in mind. It's UP TO which means in can be slower. If you're near 15mbps speed, that's more then good enough to stream HD content from Netflix and Amazon and whoever else. If you have family members using the service at the same time, it won't be depending on what they're doing. You would think 2 streams at once would work, and it should, but you'll get buffering issues.

If you didn't buy your cable modem but are renting, go buy! It'll pay for it's self in under a year. Though you'll also need a router. You get a Router built into the cable modem but those SUCK! Wifi from them SUCK! Better to get a stand alone Cable modem and a stand alone router. You can get a great Motorola Cable modem for around $80. Then there's all kinds of choices and price ranges in routers. Unless you already have your own. Many don't and that $6? a month add's up. $72 in a year, in 5 years you're now up to $360.

DSL service isn't the best. I had AT&T U-Verse for a couple years and at the low price, I could live with the 18Mbps service which was really around 12Mbps service, and then they wanted to jack my rates up where for just a little more with Cable, my speeds would be hugely better, which is not 105Mbps and it's generally faster then that. That's with Comcast. I have only Internet service with them. I mounted a Antenna and get a lot of my TV that way. I also have Amazon Prime and Netflix. I watch Netfix far, far more.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Two different things. The video uses the settings from the TiVo zoom settings. Just like live tv or recordings which do not mess up the interface.


Isn't it odd after so many years the Video Provider apps still don't respond to the Zoom button ?


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Do any of the Prime original series have AC-3 tracks?

Only getting stereo on Catastrophe season 2. Don't really need a fancy surround soundtrack for a comedy like this but OTOH, it's 2016.


----------

